# For drooling purposes only (unless you really want one)



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

http://www.deskdave.com/Cornucopia.htm

this is a site I found sometime ago. And while I love the original 221 featherweight machines, I LOVE the colors these re-furbished ones come in. One of these days.... when I win the lottery, or pay off the car, or get on of those Nigerian wins that really work! .... I'll then have to decide on which color I like the best.

I'm tending to prefer the teal
http://www.deskdave.com/TealFWB.jpg

but this purple one is so neat
http://www.deskdave.com/1M.jpg


What do you think? (and the other part of the site has original ones also).

Angie


----------



## menollyrj (Mar 15, 2006)

How pretty! Did you look at the ones with the decorative scrollwork? Way to fancy for my house, but beautiful, nonetheless.

-Joy


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Aren't they gorgeous? I'm surprised no one offers that option on current machines and long arms. You can get custom paint jobs for your computer, and everything else!


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

I know Gamill quilting machines offer custom paint jobs... Of course, if you're paying more than the cost of a car, I should hope it's an option! lol


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I know that Sears use to have a 3/4 sized basic machine and it came in Pearl white, pink, blue, green and maybe yellow. Heck, just the color made me look. I think that's part of the selling of the Hello Kitty 1/2 size in blue (actually a Janome sew mini) and the Hello Kitty 3/4 in green (Janmone 3/4 basic 1017 machine).

Angie


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Personally, I like the Emerald Green or the Blue Velvet. I'll bet these are an automotive type of paint job, but I find myself wondering if I could just spray paint my machine and put on my own decals...

Something tells me it wouldn't come out quite as nice, but at the same time it sure wouldn't run me a $grand.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I read somewhere that it was auto paint, with a gloss finishing 'paint' over it.

I think - fnd an older metal machine at Goodwill or yard sale, etc. Take it apart - get that spray car paint that changes colors when you look at it, and paint the body - then put it back together. It might run or now (depends how good the mechanic is) and have a really WOW original machine.

Angie


----------



## PETSNEGGS (Oct 7, 2005)

they are so beautiful, makes me think now... hummmmmmmmm yard sale, paint...


----------



## Ninn (Oct 28, 2006)

I have an old singer like that. Not that model, but really really old, belt driven, working machine. I don't dare use it! If i lift it up to put it on a table, I may herniate myself! I think I might put it up for auction. I know I could use the cash to add to my heating fund this winter.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Ninn, anything but a Featherweight probably won't sell very well on eBay. $50-$100, if you're lucky, depending upon what you have. I got my 15-91 for $30, and am planning to get a 99K, for about the same. There are literally millions of these vintage Singers, still plugging along, doing their thing.

If you tell me your serial number (the badge at the base of the arm's upright), I can tell you what you have and you can search past auctions to see what yours might go for...
You can also search here: at Singer.


----------



## ErinP (Aug 23, 2007)

Just thought I'd share:

I was wandering around looking for vintage Singer decals (for Pets spray paint idea) and found these!
Click here

As well as this page, that shows how to refinish your vintage machine. (They do a FW, but I'm guessing it'd work for anything)


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

ERIN - that's an incredible fine of information....

I bookmarked it. Now there is something else I want to try some time.
Wonder if there are any old metal machines at Goodwill type store next week.... 

Angie


----------



## DW (May 10, 2002)

I bought the basic blk f/him, promised me scroll plate...didn't get it and no response f/him. The machine is grand. I wanted a little one for sewing in the livingroom...it is really quiet. Now I set up one for quilting and one for sewing...too many projects.


----------



## Craftyone (Jun 30, 2008)

Talk about one cool sewing machine I love it ..


----------

